# plug building



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

can anyone suggest an all around "bible" on wooden plug building?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

unfortunately there isn't one ....


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

tackleunderground.com A lot of info there.


----------

